# Using cryptocurrency as security for a loan



## kjason0191 (10 March 2021)

New to the forum.
I've asked on a couple forums but don't really get an answer
Where in Australia I can get a loan backed by my crypto?


----------



## Dark1975 (10 March 2021)

kjason0191 said:


> New to the forum.
> I've asked on a couple forums but don't really get an answer
> Where in Australia I can get a loan backed by my crypto?



Hey mate 👍
Welcome to the forum
The question you are asking , Can I use my crypto as security for a business loan / investment loan ?
Cause that option won't be available for a while! As crypto is still relatively new to the market. Volatility is a problem for the banks?
I find it hard enough to find banks using my blue chip shares as security,
You can  leverage  the crypto like a  CFD or trade it as a option or CFD.
Tho id suggest you get some finacial advice or research leveraging crypto before you do that as cypto is very volatile and you could lose everything on a volatile day.
Tho one solution is staking your cypto for a return on your investment! Like eth ( e.g 32 eth gets you 8% p.a staked )
Pls DYOR
Hope this info serves you well 😏


----------



## kjason0191 (10 March 2021)

Dark1975 said:


> Hey mate 👍
> Welcome to the forum
> The question you are asking , Can I use my crypto as security for a business loan / investment loan ?
> Cause that option won't be available for a while! As crypto is still relatively new to the market. Volatility is a problem for the banks?
> ...





Hey @Dark1975
Cheers for the welcoming!
Appreciate your reply, but yes that was the question I was meant to ask haha. Yeah I also found it a struggle but today was my lucky day and I did managed to find an Australian company that offered this service.

https://fifit.com.au/
maybe useful for you if you ever come across to doing the same as me.


----------



## Dark1975 (10 March 2021)

kjason0191 said:


> Hey @Dark1975
> Cheers for the welcoming!
> Appreciate your reply, but yes that was the question I was meant to ask haha. Yeah I also found it a struggle but today was my lucky day and I did managed to find an Australian company that offered this service.
> 
> ...



Hey mate 👍
Your welcome ,
Wow , that's good to know , thanks for the update , I looked around about 1 year ago and  i had no luck,
Good work on finding that Lending facility, 👌


----------

